# Finder error code -36, mounting a specific network share



## HateEternal (Aug 9, 2004)

I am trying to mount a specific share via Finder > Go > Connect To Server > afp://"server"/share

Everytime i try and connect directly to the share I get an error message saying that "The finder cannot complete the operation because some data may not be read or writen error code -36.

Now if I connect to just the server without specifying a share it has no problem, and gives me a list of available shares.

Any one have any idea?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 10, 2004)

I didn't know you can use "Connect To Server" on folders. So, if I am right, this is not supposed to work. 
Edit: Just tried here and it doesn't work for me as well. However, making an alias worked fine for me. Maybe you will consider this..


----------

